# Litespeed Question



## MikeK02048 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi All,

I need help in determining which Litespeed model would best suit my riding style and ability. Their web page kinda sucks as it doesn't really help you make this decision. Seems as though they rate all their frames as perfect for the recreational rider, but we all know that that cannot be true since some of their frames seemed to be geared towards racing.

I'm 46 yrs old, 5'7", 160 lbs. My typical rides are 40-50 miles on hilly routes. I average about 18-19 mph on rolling terrain by myself and can ride in a paceline up to about 22 mph. I've ridden a Cannondale R2000 with Mavic Open Pros for the last 5 years and like the acceleration, but am tired of the road vibration. I've been thinking about either Ti or Carbon. I want my next bike to be able to soak up more of the road vibration and enable me to ride longer and not feel beat up.

What Litespeed do you think would suit me best?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Tuscany*

Good value for Ti and probably the right spec for the riding you're doing which isn't much different from my current style. The material is durable and dampens road buzz quite well. FWIW, I'd probably try to buy one off of EBay of the like rather than new.

Another option might be to take a look at some of the lighter steel frames made from Deda 16.5 or Columbus Foco. Fondriest makes one with the rear triangle in carbon, Pegoretti's Marcelo's really nice, Ciocc and Carrera also make them and there are plenty more. Not sure about the pricing and whether they're competitive with the Tuscany.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I don't know if you made your purchase yet...*

but Coloradocyclist.com has a very good deal on Ultegra equiped Litespeed Classics. It's temping although I'm a Campy guy.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*I'm just like you only im 37 yrs old.*

My last bike is Cannodale SR 300 (20yrs old). I'm 5'7" tall and weigh 160lbs w/ grears. After tested several Litespeed for past few day I've decided to get the Tuscany for the mountainous state of Colorado. Good luck w/ your search.


----------



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

*I think the Tuscany is for you*

It sounds to me like you are mainly a recreational cyclist that likes to push it every now and then. Maybe even race sometimes. Based on that, I think the Tuscany is the best choice.

The Ultimate has the shortest wheelbase, and its chainstays are much shorter. If you look at the frame, the downtube has a cutout for the back wheel at the massive bottom bracket to account for the shorter chainstays. Very good power transfer and most nimble handling of all the litespeeds, but I don't think it is suited for your needs. It is made out of a combination of 3/2.5 and 6/4 titanium.
The Vortex is entirely made out 6/4 Titanium, which is a lighter and stiffer material than 3/2.5. Although comfortable, the comfort on this bike isn't engineered at the expense of speed and efficiency. This bike is designed purely to race. Comfort is an afterthought.
The Ghisallo is an engineering marvel. It is designed to be as light as they could possibly make it while maintaining a reasonable amount of stiffness. It is not their stiffest frameset. For that reason, it is considered a climbing specialist. From what I have heard, it has a very nice ride, but very cost prohibitive.
That leaves the Tuscany. (Siena is very similar but in a compact geometry) It is made from 3/2.5 titanium which I think is better from a cost, durability and comfort standpoint. The biggest difference between 6/4 and 3/2.5 is that you cannot extrude tubes from 6/4. 6/4 is made into sheets which are then rolled into various shapes and welded together at a seam. That means more welds (and higher cost) and more potential flaws in construction and greater likelihood of fatigue failure years later. By extruding 3/2.5 tubes, they can also make the material different thicknesses along the length of the tubing, reducing weight and further enhancing ride quality. I don't think they are yet able to butt 6/4 "tubes", they can only change thickness of the material to make it lighter. While the Tuscany isn't the lightest in their lineup, it is certainly light enough. The geometry of the Tuscany is very similar to the Vortex with a couple of small differences. But these small differences make a huge difference in the way the bike feels. The biggest difference in geometry is the head tube angle. It is a slightly more relaxed angle on the Tuscany. The head tube itself is also a little bit longer. This makes the bike handling a little less jittery and bit more stable. It also puts the rider in a slightly more upright position, but not by so much that you can't get aero. This makes it ideal for club rides and riding purely for fun. I think it is the best all-around bike they make.
To summarize: Want to race criteriums? Get the Ultimate. Want to race long road races? Get the Vortex. Are you a gram weenie? Want bragging rights to the lightest bike in your club? Get the Ghissalo. Want to race but don't have the cash for a vortex? Get the Solano. Want a bike that reminds you why you love to ride in the first place? Choose the Tuscany. From the assumptions I made about your riding style, I think it is the best bike for you in the Litespeed lineup. 
Another bike you may want to at least try: Specialized Roubaix (?maybe? a little more comfortable, not quite as responsive but for less dough) 
Hope this helps.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*What they said...*

...I have a 2002 Tuscany I like for all the reasons listed so far...I'd say that's a good idea for you, or possibly even something a little downscale. For example, from Excel Sports, you can get a Macalu Professional (supposedly made by Litespeed and equivalent to the Arenberg of a couple years back) and build it up:

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...+Road+Frame&vendorCode=MACALU&major=1&minor=1

You mention ti _or_ carbon. I also picked up a 2004 Trek 5000 for a good price this year, and to be honest...I like it a little better, comfort-wise, as an all day in the saddle bike vs. the Tuscany. Just to confuse the issue, Litespeed is now making an all carbon bike:

http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/2006/road/pavia_.aspx

You're about 10 years younger than I am, and I like a race-oriented roadie like the two rides I have, but with as much comfort as I can dial in...carbon bars, gel bar tape, Koobi saddle, and so forth. So you have lots o' choices...good luck, and happy riding...


----------

